# VS 100 Jigging for Pompano question



## HAG 90 10 (Nov 24, 2007)

Is anyone using this setup to jig for pompano? I am concerned the line would come off the manual while jigging. Does anyone have this problem? I have a bad case of the wants and am considering buying one but not if it's an issue. I have had my line come off the manual on 706's and 302's while jigging for ling just wondering if it's an issue with these reels for pompano.

Darren


----------



## HAG 90 10 (Nov 24, 2007)

They must be junk. I will stick with the Shimano/Penn/Okuma brands. Chris you can delete this post.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Can you share why


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

That is the perfect reel for pomp jigging. The roller is bigger than the ones on the 706 and 302. I use a 7ft st. croix with the vs100 and its a great setup.


----------



## shutterup (Dec 6, 2007)

:withstupid


----------



## HAG 90 10 (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks TMass, you too shutterup. I was worried about the line staying on the manual. 

wish, there were 50+ views and it was a day later when I post the delete this thread. I figured it was just taking up space, might as well delete it. 

I know they are nice reels, far from junk. That was my attempt at sarcasm. You would think VS200 would have chimed in as much as he likes to post. He always has something to say.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *HAG 90 10 (2/7/2008)*Thanks TMass, you too shutterup. I was worried about the line staying on the manual.
> 
> wish, there were 50+ views and it was a day later when I post the delete this thread. I figured it was just taking up space, might as well delete it.
> 
> I know they are nice reels, far from junk. That was my attempt at sarcasm. You would think VS200 would have chimed in as much as he likes to post. He always has something to say.


hahaaaa.... i swear, i tried to post to this thing on 3 seperate occasions, my computer would start to get sluggish, and eventually stop loading before it would post.

Tyler is right, the lip on the roller is friggin huge, it shouldn't ever pop off the manual, even with braid.


----------



## shutterup (Dec 6, 2007)

haha those are very nice reels i highly recomend them to everyone.


----------

